# Split Limb vs. Single Limb



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

split limbs are the limbs that have a gap between them right?


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I don't shoot a compound, but can see two things that might be why: cost and balance. Not all bows have the same design of riser, which could cause balance issues (here it's mostly lower end bows that would suffer from this). As for cost, any extra step taken is usually going to cost more. 

To a lesser extent you could argue stability because of virtual mass, but with all the stabilizers available it would probably be a short-lived argument.

But I could be very wrong on all of this- like I said, I can't afford a compound.


----------



## bowhunterjon (Jan 24, 2009)

gunner77 said:


> split limbs are the limbs that have a gap between them right?


yes. 

i printed this article off of huntersfriend.com, and it says that "solid limb proponents claim they offer better torsional stiffness and are more accurate. split limb proponents claim that split limbs are more durable and produce less hand shock." but later in the article it says that there is not alot of evidence to back up these points


----------



## NEbowhntr (Mar 24, 2009)

bowhunterjon said:


> yes.
> 
> i printed this article off of huntersfriend.com, and it says that "solid limb proponents claim they offer better torsional stiffness and are more accurate. split limb proponents claim that split limbs are more durable and produce less hand shock." but later in the article it says that there is not alot of evidence to back up these points


I have had only one problem with split limb bows. With my old bow, about every twentieth shot or so the upper left limb would torque and cause the whole cam to get in a bind. I don't know what caused it to do that, but it would throw the arrow way off target, and it was louder than heck. but I still shoot split limb bows.


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

So some people say that solid limbs are more durable, well I guess that depends on the bow manufacturer. The only downside about split limbs is that brush and stuff can get caught in between, and in the excitement of the hunt get caught in the cam during the shot and alter the direction of an arrows path. just something to be aware of.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

So we really don't have any real knowledge here, yet, right? I have heard on here that both are more durable than the other. Bowhunterjon said that split limb offers less hand shock, but I have heard elsewhere that it causes MORE hand shock. Do we have no conclusions yet, then?

For the record, I shoot a split limb Bowtech Guardian, but that's sort of a special split limb bow...


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

What my standpoint, solid limb bows sre usually lighter than split limb bows. Split limb bows also have the ability to torque unevenly on the limbs. 

For the record I shoot a Drenalin and a AlphaMax 35.


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

N7709K said:


> What my standpoint, solid limb bows sre usually lighter than split limb bows. Split limb bows also have the ability to torque unevenly on the limbs.
> 
> For the record I shoot a Drenalin and a AlphaMax 35.


How would the bows be lighter? there is more material used in solid limbs than there are in split limb bows. 

I think that solid limb bows are easier to tune than split limb bows UNLESS the limbs can be independently moved like on the Money Maker, Mach X, and AR Velocity that way you can account for cam lean and help fine tune you bow even more.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

PSE CRAZY said:


> How would the bows be lighter?


An AM 32 weighs 3.9 pounds. A drenalin weighs 3.85. A black ice weighs around 3.65 or 3.7 pounds. The later two are solid limb bows.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

N7709K said:


> An AM 32 weighs 3.9 pounds. A drenalin weighs 3.85. A black ice weighs around 3.65 or 3.7 pounds. The later two are solid limb bows.


That's just a few tenths of a pound. And hoyts are generally very heavy anyways.

I do think solid limbs MIGHT be lighter, though. They need less material for the limb pockets. But, you know...

Again, there is no conclusion yet. I haven't seen any body concur about anything...


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

Sighting In said:


> That's just a few tenths of a pound. And hoyts are generally very heavy anyways.
> 
> I do think solid limbs MIGHT be lighter, though. They need less material for the limb pockets. But, you know...
> 
> Again, there is no conclusion yet. I haven't seen any body concur about anything...


and there won't be a conclusion, it is just a prefrence. heck even Matt Mcpherson who bashed split limb bows for all these years came out with a split limb bow this year, i don't think there is any real upide to one or the other, besides the tuning issue


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

N7709K said:


> An AM 32 weighs 3.9 pounds. A drenalin weighs 3.85. A black ice weighs around 3.65 or 3.7 pounds. The later two are solid limb bows.


This means nothing. That is just more machining being done to the riser, plus a shorter riser with the same amount of machining as a longer riser will be lighter, understand what i mean?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I understand what you mean about the extra machining of the riser. I still bet that if you took a set of limbs of a hoyt, split limb pse, or other split limb bow and wieghed them against a set of solid limbs i.e. mathews, diamond, bowtech, whatever, the split limbs will weigh more. 

I have also found that most split limb bows balance better, but that is a personal feel.


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

N7709K said:


> I understand what you mean about the extra machining of the riser. I still bet that if you took a set of limbs of a hoyt, split limb pse, or other split limb bow and wieghed them against a set of solid limbs i.e. mathews, diamond, bowtech, whatever, the split limbs will weigh more.
> 
> I have also found that most split limb bows balance better, but that is a personal feel.



Ok give me about 5 min and i will show you


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

Here you go PSE x-force limbs vs. PSE spyder limbs

the spider is a kids bow and is about a pound lighter than the x-force altogether

X-force limbs-5.485 oz

Spider limbs-7.105 oz

if you don't like that i used a youth bow, i also have a Diablo i can get limbs off of, a vengence, and a scorpion, but i guarantee you will get the same result

the spyder was just handy and i used it


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

Theres your proof, but weight gained in the limbs can be made up for in other areas such as the riser...Every bows different.


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

buglebuster said:


> Theres your proof, but weight gained in the limbs can be made up for in other areas such as the riser...Every bows different.


which is exactly what i said a couple post before


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

they dont make ilf split limbs haha. but one advantage is split adjustably like with the pse from last year


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I heard that the only problem with split limb bows is that the limbs beside eachother can get uneven sometimes if the limb pockets aren't good.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

N7709K said:


> I understand what you mean about the extra machining of the riser. I still bet that if you took a set of limbs of a hoyt, split limb pse, or other split limb bow and wieghed them against a set of solid limbs i.e. mathews, diamond, bowtech, whatever, the split limbs will weigh more.
> 
> I have also found that most split limb bows balance better, but that is a personal feel.


some solid limbs are heavier, but some solid limbs are lighter, like the Mathews Slim Limbs that are on the recent bows.


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

Ignition kid said:


> I heard that the only problem with split limb bows is that the limbs beside eachother can get uneven sometimes if the limb pockets aren't good.


What??:dontknow:


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

PSE CRAZY said:


> What??:dontknow:


He means that if there is not a good limb pocket, unlike the hoyts, then the split limbs can go out of wack and turn so they are not parallel anymore. That is a problem, but if a single limb bow has bad pockets, the limb can still move and cause problems. 





PSE CRAZY said:


> Here you go PSE x-force limbs vs. PSE spyder limbs
> 
> the spider is a kids bow and is about a pound lighter than the x-force altogether
> 
> ...


That is interesting. BUT, because you (may be) need a bigger (or at least different) limb pocket, could that make up for the weight difference?

Even so, lighter does not make the bow better. I personally like to have a heavier bow. I put extra weight on my Guardian and I shoot better with it. I know not everybody likes the extra weight, and it is an opinion. So, weight does not mean something is better. What else you got?

So far, I don't think we have anything here. Oh, well. It is interesting to think about. Also, for the record, this is not meant to bash Mathews or Martin or anybody, I just personally like the split limbs and want to know why people do not...


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

Ignition kid said:


> I heard that the only problem with split limb bows is that the limbs beside eachother can get uneven sometimes if the limb pockets aren't good.


that would not hapen to a hoyt


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Ignition kid said:


> I heard that the only problem with split limb bows is that the limbs beside eachother can get uneven sometimes if the limb pockets aren't good.


Good thing Hoyts are the best on the market then :shade:


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

on an X-Force there is 2 slots the limbs have to fit into, there is almost no way to get the limbs uneven, unless you drooped it from a long way onto the limb pocket, is the only way i see that happening


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

The way the hoyt limb pockets are the tips of the limbs at the cams, flex different than the other end of the limbs.


----------

